# Boost wifi signal.



## flyzini (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a wireless n router set up in my office upstairs,and i would like to boost my wireless signal downstairs,and over the whole house really. I would rather not run wires that far so does anyone know of a device that i can maybe place in a central location and give my wireless signal a boost. Something like these ?

http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=335&name=Wireless-AP-Bridges-Repeaters



Ideally i just want to plug into power ,pick my signal, make it alot stronger....ty


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

I guess I am not sure what your question is. The repeaters you listed are pretty much what is available.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

try one of these


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ESTMATCH&Description=wireless+booster&x=0&y=0


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Repeaters are notoriously flaky at what they are supposed to do. Yes you'll have coverage but you may well see a tremendous drop in throughput and rise in latency and the unit may simply stop working intermittantly and need to be rebooted. If you want to go this route do not be surprised if you have poor results and be prepared to try a number of different units and models from various manufacturers.

A bigger antenna might help, but it depends on what kind of wireless router you have. If you have newer N+ standard, they often require specialized antenna arrays and may even be internal with no plug for connecting an external one. And depending on what your signal is weak on the floor below they may provide little benefit at all. For example if you live in an old house with plaster and lathe walls, those antennas might get you an extra bar or two, or nothing at all.

Your best bet in terms of connection quality and overall performance is to buy a second wireless access point and connect it to your router through powerline networking. You will then have two different wireless networks (i.e. if you take your laptop downstairs, you may need to change which wireless access point you are connected to).

Powerline stuff:

http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=294&name=Powerline-Networking


----------



## flyzini (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok powerline stuff looks good ,but will it boost my signal downstairs? On my Hp laptop i get 3-4/5 bars which is fine. My real issue is with my Boxxe box http://www.boxee.tv/ playing files from my network .It dosent have as good antenna as the laptop i assume? Bottomline i want a top notch wireless signal around the home with out running wires all through the walls,floors, etc .If possible? Ty for the help all..


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

As a bit of background, I am a virtual employee working from my residence. I work in the wireless engineering group of a major computer company. So I am constantly on one of several computers and require a high degree of reliability and performance. In addition to computers I have several other devices on my wireless network - three printers, TiVo, couple iPhones/iPod Touch, personal weather station, etc. My wireless system has grown and morphed over 10 years of usage.

I appreciate you don't want to run wires. I did run one Ethernet wire - to interconnect two access points at either end of my long one story ranch home. The two access points provide great coverage. These are apple dual band units.

I also have a Hawking 802.11n repeater that I use in my motor-home when traveling and to provide good signal to the back of the property when at home (the motor home is stored at the back of the property). I use either the standard antenna with the Hawking unit, or optionally an external Yagi antenna for very weak signal RV parks. The Hawking repeater works very well - the throughput and latenacy issues are minimal, the reliability of connection is very good. One does not know if connected to the Hawking or one of the two in the house access points.

I would suggest for your senario to consider one Ethernet wire to connect two access points, or try a Hawking repeater.


----------



## tonystewart1 (May 16, 2011)

You could always try home plugs. 

http://www.solwise.co.uk/net-powerline.htm


----------

